# Cool Things to do With a Server at Home



## flashstar (May 16, 2008)

I have an A64 2800+ server at my house and I'm wondering what cool things I can do with it. I'm currently using it for file sharing and SRCDS (server for CSS) off an on, but I'd like to see what else is out there. I don't need a print server, web server, domain server, or any other office-type server. I have two networked Windows Media Center PC's and several regular computers connected to my network as well.

What can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## spud107 (May 16, 2008)

apart from the network storage/fileshare, not a lot, i have mine acting as a router though,
try pxe booting if your bored lol


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

A server provides services. If you only need file serving then what else do you expect? There are many things you can do with a computer if that's what you are wondering. 

I'd say you can use it to host VMs but that can get RAM intensive.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 18, 2008)

If you're looking for a career in the computer industry, or will be, I'd bone up on servers, so anything office based, may not be fun, but could give you a chance to put something truthful on your CV, that will be eaten up by potential employers. Plus, if you do ever need to mess with a server, you'd be basicaly prepared for it. May not be fun, but it's a start.
Otherwise, I'd just use it as a downloading box, a MAME/Emu machine, VM host as suggested (so you can then just try Linux, or osx86, or a Unix system, without installing it on whatever PC you would like to try it on.
Might seem like boring suggestions (cept downloading box, and MAME/Emu machine, which can lead to funfunfun!), but they're useful, and once you use them for such purposes, you'll probably be confused as to how you survived before trying it.
Other than that, just use it as a test machine. Plenty of things you can do with a PC, in software and in hardware, just need to try.


----------



## jonmcc33 (May 18, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> If you're looking for a career in the computer industry, or will be, I'd bone up on servers, so anything office based, may not be fun, but could give you a chance to put something truthful on your CV, that will be eaten up by potential employers. Plus, if you do ever need to mess with a server, you'd be basicaly prepared for it. May not be fun, but it's a start.
> Otherwise, I'd just use it as a downloading box, a MAME/Emu machine, VM host as suggested (so you can then just try Linux, or osx86, or a Unix system, without installing it on whatever PC you would like to try it on.
> Might seem like boring suggestions (cept downloading box, and MAME/Emu machine, which can lead to funfunfun!), but they're useful, and once you use them for such purposes, you'll probably be confused as to how you survived before trying it.
> Other than that, just use it as a test machine. Plenty of things you can do with a PC, in software and in hardware, just need to try.



Lots of companies are consolidating their servers into VMs. My current employer uses VMWare. The production print server for the entire company is on a VM. Doesn't need much and Intel VT technology really helps improve performance on virtual machines.


----------

